# Wild vs. farmed Lox taste test



## cooker613 (Jan 4, 2020)

Two batches of lox. On right, farmed. On left, wild sockeye . Both cured the same and smoked the same. smoked  over amazen tray tray with maple dust for four hours at ~75 degrees. 
Blind taste test results: wild, smokier.  Farmed,  better texture. Appearance, farmed a narrow winner.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 4, 2020)

Why is the color dramatically different?


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Why is the color dramatically different?


The wild is just that red. I assume it has to do with diet.


----------



## S-met (Jan 4, 2020)

Are they both sockeye?  Asking because Farmed doesn't have the Sockeye look.


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 4, 2020)

S-met said:


> Are they both sockeye?  Asking because Farmed doesn't have the Sockeye look.


The farmed was Atlantic salmon, not sockeye


----------



## S-met (Jan 4, 2020)

Thought so. Sockeye and Atlantic salmon are barely cousins. Atlantic salmon is probably close to farmed steelhead if you wanted a good mild salmon to compare. Sockeye has a strong flavor that may don't like.

And Atlantic is probably what is used for nova Scotia lox most of the time.


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2020)

Those 2 Salmon are not even close in any respect. 
Richie


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 5, 2020)

tropics said:


> Those 2 Salmon are not even close in any respect.
> Richie


That was the point of the experiment .  For grilling, poaching, sautéing there’s no doubt that the wild is by far the superior. But for lox it seems, according to the unbiased judges that the farmed was better. Go figure.


----------



## tropics (Jan 5, 2020)

cooker613 said:


> That was the point of the experiment .  For grilling, poaching, sautéing there’s no doubt that the wild is by far the superior. But for lox it seems, according to the unbiased judges that the farmed was better. Go figure.


Okay Thank You I didn't realize what you were trying to compare sorry
Richie


----------

